# which caad 10 to buy?



## othersuper (Aug 24, 2012)

new road biker here. been on a mtn bike for quite a few years but enjoy riding on roads a lot so getting a proper bike. i have a choice of 2 caad 10's at lbs. curious which is best deal. i'm going caad 10 based on reviews, test ride that felt good and upgradability. so my question...
bike 1 is a caad 10 105 stock '12 model they have for 20% off. in the 1200 range.
bike 2 is a caad 10 build they did with all sram red gruppo at 3500. wheels were upgraded from stock but i don't remember to which (i know this makes a huge difference) assume something in the 1k range.

so being as how i'm new i don't need the fanciest bike in the land but i'm sure i'll want to upgrade the stock 105 at some point with at least a better wheel set and maybe cranks and brakes. (the stock brakes didn't feel great to me)
so is it worth it to get the one with the sram group or get the 105 and upgrade? is the sram one a good deal at 3500? 

bike will be used for training and some rides with pals, hopefully some long ones.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd certainly go for the one that's three times the price of the other, but that's probably indicative of my continued mental decline.

The 105 bike should be perfectly fine for your described use.

Wanna spend a lot more money to get a little better bike? Now you're in my territory.

Really, if the money is not a consideration then go with the Red; but if the money could be important, save a bundle and take advantage of a good deal on the 105. I can't imagine you'll be disappointed, especially once you sit back down on that still-full wallet.

Best wishes.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

othersuper said:


> new road biker here. been on a mtn bike for quite a few years but enjoy riding on roads a lot so getting a proper bike. i have a choice of 2 caad 10's at lbs. curious which is best deal. i'm going caad 10 based on reviews, test ride that felt good and upgradability. so my question...
> bike 1 is a caad 10 105 stock '12 model they have for 20% off. in the 1200 range.
> bike 2 is a caad 10 build they did with all sram red gruppo at 3500. wheels were upgraded from stock but i don't remember to which (i know this makes a huge difference) assume something in the 1k range.
> 
> ...


How much have you upgraded your mountain bike? If alot, then I would consider the Red. Although, if you go with the 105 you can upgrade as you like to reach that $3500 mark.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

I would say to ride them both. See which one feels the best with regard to shifting. When I was in the market for a road bike I tested the caad 10 4 & 10 5. To me, the shifting of the 105 group was cleaner and more responsive than the (Rival) SRAM group. I liked the double tap in concept but not practice. The RED might be significantly better, but I didn't test it out. 

Either way, you can't go wrong really, ride it until components wear out, then upgrade them as necessary. (jmho)

ExChef


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not sure about previous generations, but the latest 105 group is NICE. I say go for it and use your remining budget for a wheelset upgrade.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I just bought a CAAD 10-5 a couple of weeks ago and my LBS gave me such a great deal (it was one of their last 2012's) I was able to upgrade the wheelset (Ultegra 6700), tires (Vredestein Tricomps), crank (FSA Carbon) and brakes (Ultegra) for a very reasonable price. I'm extremely happy with the bike and there isn't anything else I'm planning on changing.
Unless you're in love with the SRAM road components (I'm a big fan of the SRAM off road stuff, but actually prefer the Shimano road components) and you have money to burn you could save yourself a lot of money just getting the 10-5 and upgrading what you'd like with little or no difference in performance versus the SRAM at half the cost. 
I think that for less than 2K the CAAD 10 is an almost unbeatable value, but when you start talking closer to 4K there are many other options and you're really in SuperSix territory...


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd go with the 105 group for a couple of reasons. First your new to road and to drop that kind of money on essentially the same frame albeit with better components doesn't work for me. 
I started with a Synapse 6 (carbon frame) which had a Sram Apex groupset, crappy bottom bracket and tektro brakes. Wheels were Shimano RS10. After 1200 and finding out I loved it I started looking to upgrade with pre-owned Dura Ace C24 wheels (steal at $550), Fizik Antares saddle $65 (list 175) and then I hit ebay for Sram Force brakeset and Force F&R deraillurs. I bought the Force crankset & BB from my LBS (had to give him something) and he installed all the other bits for free.
Add it all up and I'm still under what they are asking for the upgraded Cadd 10 and I have a carbon frame. As earlier noted at the higher price you could be looking at a lot of options but if you want to get your feet wet at a great price the $1200 is a great place and you always sell that after 6 months if you wanted to move up without much loss at that price.
My 2cents. Good luck.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a CAAD9 with old generation Shimano 105 (5600 series) and it still shifts great. In fact, the drivetrain is more quiet than another bike that I have outfitted all in SRAM Red. For the $2300 difference, you can get some really nice wheels or upgrade bit by bit.

IMHO, road tech gets you a lot less bang for your buck versus MTB tech. When you're rolling over a buncha garbage on the trail, bombing downhill, or going crazy climbing a super steep, having really good components can help, but just riding along on the road it's not as critical. If you have it adjusted fine, it'll shift when you want to.


----------



## othersuper (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for everyone's advice. much appreciation!
i bought the 105 group bike. thinking the only upgrades i want to make are a better wheelset and maybe brakes? the tektro brakes don't seem to stop that well imo but i have no comparisons besides mtn bike using disc. any advice? don't need to the super fanciest lightest thing ever but something that stops well would be nice! also thinking of going with campagnolo eurus wheelset. they fit the budget (995 new on ebay) and seem to have great reviews.


----------



## vuong05 (Aug 23, 2010)

Unless you're stuck on the look of the Eurus, I think a pair of 7900 C24-CL will be much better. Not from first hand experience, but two guys in my weekly group ride had their Eurus and Shamal (higher version) wheelset crapped out on them in the last month. Bearings were cooked after a very wet ride that day and the shop mechanic confirmed it. Three others in the group were riding C24-CL and had no problems from the downpour. 

It might just be luck, but everyone in our group ride has had a lot of problems with Campagnolo clinchers. We've all switched to riding Dura ace/Ultegra wheelsets and have nothing but great rides on them. I will say that Campagnolo was quick to solve the issue and sent out replacement wheels immediately and they are now up and running like new again. The smoothness of the CULT bearings are on another level, we've just seem to have them not last very long.

Congrats on the new CAAD 10-5 and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new CAAD 10 105. I just recently bought a Supersix with 105 and I'm loving it.

v/r

Allen

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## randyfloyd (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats on the 10-5, I got a 10-4 a week ago, chain keeps on dropping and today's drop chewed up the chainstay. Stick with Shimano.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

vuong05 said:


> Unless you're stuck on the look of the Eurus, I think a pair of 7900 C24-CL will be much better. Not from first hand experience, but two guys in my weekly group ride had their Eurus and Shamal (higher version) wheelset crapped out on them in the last month. Bearings were cooked after a very wet ride that day and the shop mechanic confirmed it. Three others in the group were riding C24-CL and had no problems from the downpour.
> 
> It might just be luck, but everyone in our group ride has had a lot of problems with Campagnolo clinchers. We've all switched to riding Dura ace/Ultegra wheelsets and have nothing but great rides on them. I will say that Campagnolo was quick to solve the issue and sent out replacement wheels immediately and they are now up and running like new again. The smoothness of the CULT bearings are on another level, we've just seem to have them not last very long.
> 
> Congrats on the new CAAD 10-5 and ride the hell out of it.


very odd- by all accounts, campy wheels are known to be bulletproof, and their reputation for the best bearings/hubs are legendary. i have a set of zondas with over over 10K miles. i've had the wheel trued a few times (minor truing) and replaced the bearings at 7K - other than that it's been trouble free.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

randyfloyd said:


> Congrats on the 10-5, I got a 10-4 a week ago, chain keeps on dropping and today's drop chewed up the chainstay. Stick with Shimano.


I had some dropped chain trouble with my 9-4 when it was new, but so did my wife's 9-5. I think it's more a matter of adjustment and break-in than SRAM vs. Shimano.


----------

